# Bosch router base/brackets



## mickelsen (Mar 12, 2009)

I bought a Bosch 1617EVS router to use as the spindle on a CNC router. Because it was only going to be used as the spindle, I discarded the base/brackets that let you use it as a standard router (stupid, I know, but that's the way things came down). Now I have need of these base/bracket pieces so I can use the router for other things. Does anyone have an idea where I can bet these things so that I won't have to buy a whole new router?
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mark, you can order the bases from any Bosch Service Center but I suggest buying another combo kit. This will give you two complete routers so you don't need to switch bases and has worked out well for me. Check on Ebay and craigslist; these bases are usually available. Note that the newest version of the 1617EVS uses an adjustable round sub base plate which requires a centering cone that is not included in most kits. This new design allows you to use your router in any position relative to your work and know your cuts will be exactly the same.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I agree with Mike. Unless you get lucky and find what you need used it will likely cost you more than a whole new router will to just buy the parts that you are missing. Buy a new multi base kit and use both router motors with it.

Charley


----------



## mickelsen (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks. I'm considering both options.
There is a 1618 D-handle base available on Ebay. Does anyone know if the 1618 base will take a 1617 motor/router?
Thanks again.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Yes Mark, the model number difference indicates the D handle base. The motors are identical.


----------

